# Renting - Avoiding Mess



## Silvereye (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I want to paint in my apartment, but I'm renting and want to avoid getting paint on the carpet or wall. I will be painting at my desk. I'd like to use the easel that folds out from my paint kit (it can be used at a desk).

Does anyone have any tips for setting up my paint area/ desk so that I minimise the risk of the paint falling on the carpet or wall?

Thanks heaps,

Silvereye


----------



## grxpefruit (Jan 22, 2017)

Painter's tape and large paper. Use that to cover the walls around the desk. As far as the floor, keep a spray bottle with water and a clean towel you dont care about in ur desk, and keep an eye on where your paint goes.
Good luck!


----------



## tcwhit (Jan 24, 2017)

my home is currently on the market for sale, but I don't want to stop painting. I've covered the floor with a low cost tarp and like grxpefruit said, i also covered the walls with the same type of cheap, disposable plastic painters drop 'cloth'. Make sure the ends from the ones on the wall curve out slightly over the one covering the floor, in case of drips.


----------



## cprimo (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi! I have the same issue!
I pinned up plastic paint sheeting on the walls behind my easel and work space - 
( http://www.homedepot.com/b/Paint-Ta...heeting/Plastic-Sheeting/N-5yc1vZc5iuZ1z0sygw)
and then for the floors I put together foam mat pieces, like you would use for a gym floor or toddler play area. The foam mat pieces fit together like puzzle pieces, so you can shape them how you need them and paint won't leak through. It's like $10 for 9 or so on Amazon. I covered my built in desk with cardboard to paint on top of, and / or non slip contact type paper from Ikea. 
The plastic paint drop cloth pinned up looks a little bit like a Dexter-murder scene, but it works! 
Hope this helps.


----------

